# E36 M3 question



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Is there a way to tell the years apart on these car by looking at them?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Somewhere . . .*

along the e36 line, they changed the wheels. My 95 had 7.5s all the way around with the word ' motorsport' cast on a flatter middle and they were a lighter gray.

I'm don't know the exact year (97?) where they went to staggered wheels (larger in the rear) and the wheel was a nicer design with a shinier finish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

Not really.

The only things you can pick up on are the years that certain bodystyles and/or options were offered.

The sedans are '97s and '98s only. The convertibles are '97-'99. If it has your steering wheel (the three-spoke) it's a '99 or very late '98. And there are visual cues identifying cars with the luxury package (lower front fascia, side skirts, wood trim inside) and it was only offered certain years (but I don't know when). And the '95 coupes did not have staggered wheel/tire setups. And the grill changed for '96+.

But there is basically no visual difference between a '96 and '98 coupe, for example.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey TD . . .*

The automatics weren't offered in the early years, were they? I thought not in 95 but I don't know about years after that.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Just wonderin. We've got 4 of them here at work and we all parked side by side today. One silver, black, and two white (one 4 door) Wish I had my camera. I know the silver one is a '97.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Hey TD . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *The automatics weren't offered in the early years, were they? I thought not in 95 but I don't know about years after that. *


I belive they were offered on '95. Only auto coupes were '95s, correct?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey TD . . .*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I belive they were offered on '95. Only auto coupes were '95s, correct? *


I thought the auto's came around the same time the sedans did. Most Sedans I've seen were auto and most coupes I've seen are manuals. :dunno:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Not really.
> 
> The only things you can pick up on are the years that certain bodystyles and/or options were offered.
> 
> ...


To elaborate a bit:

The three spoke steering wheel was added in March of 1998 production; all convertibles have this wheel. Convertible production (for the US mkt) began in March of 1998, so there are just 1998 and 1999 models in the convertibles.

The 1998s (and late 97s, I think) added headrests in the back. Sedans were only available in 1997 and 1998, and production ended in the spring of 1998, meaning that there are no sedans with three spoke steering wheels from the factory (and that a sedan with headrests is probably a 98 and one without is probably a 97).

You can tell 98 coupes from 97 coupes by the headrests, but TD is right that there is no good way to tell the difference between the exterior of a 96 and a 97 or a 98 and a 99 without looking at the VIN.

The coupes had automatics as an option in 1995. This was dropped for 1996. In 1997, the automatic returned as an option, but only on the sedan. In 1998, the new convertible was also available with an automatic. After 1995, though, coupes could not be had with a slushbox.


----------

